# hogue replacement stocks



## plumber_1969 (Mar 2, 2018)

I've been debating to rebuild my 25 year old Ruger M77 Mark 2. It will get a new Timney trigger, cerakote the barrel and have been contemplating a Hogue overmolded full bed black replacement stock. Has anyone here used them? I hate buying sight unseen and not getting a feel for it. Are they worth the almost $300 with shipping? I will have close to $650 in this gun being redone or I could drop a few hundred more on a new X Bolt Speed by Browning and have a lighter platform with all the bells and whistles. Any thoughts?


----------



## jmoser (Mar 2, 2018)

IMHO for around the same $ or so buy a Savage with Accutrigger and Accustock.  I own 3 Savages with this combo and they are great value for the money.  Available in variations from varmint to lightweight, many calibers.

You didn't say what style or caliber you own [eg varmint bbl .22-250 vs sporter bbl 30-06 etc.] but I would not spend $300 for a stock on a Ruger M77; glass bed the one you have, drop in a Timney, and forget the rest.


----------



## plumber_1969 (Mar 2, 2018)

It's a .280 with the standard 22" barrel. The trigger has been ordered and I'm truly on the fence on this one. It's only sentimental to me because my son shot his first deer with it and he's getting married this year, so it may be passed down a a gift. I am really on the fence with it. The Boyd's laminate stocks start getting pricey also and I've never owned a gun with anything other than wood. I know that the trigger will really help that gun as it has the older 54# trigger on it and the cerakote is just because if we spend that much $200 more won't break the bank and will help with the weather conditions that we hunt in.


----------



## Lilly001 (Mar 2, 2018)

I have the Houge overmolded stock on a couple Remington 700s.
And I am replacing them.
They flex a lot in the forend and seem sticky to me.
If you needed one for a 700 S/A I would send mine to you for the shipping and hope you could give it the love I can't.


----------



## Jester896 (Mar 3, 2018)

I could throw some serious love on it if it was green...anything else would just be an infatuation


----------



## Lilly001 (Mar 3, 2018)

Jester896 said:


> I could throw some serious love on it if it was green...anything else would just be an infatuation



I have a green one for a S/A 700. It's only the pillar beaded one, but if you want it pm me with your number and we will set it up. I'm sure not going to use it.


----------



## plumber_1969 (Mar 4, 2018)

I ordered the overmolded full bed block in the sniper greenish color. If I’m not happy it will get returned and try to come up with plan B. I’ve been told by the company it weights 3 pounds and I’m fine with that. If it is flimsy or tacky feeling to me it will be the deciding factor for me. I’ve done a bunch of reading and research and the full bed block sounded like what I am looking for. I will post up some before and after pictures.


----------



## Jester896 (Mar 4, 2018)

it is certainly slip resistant.


----------



## JackSprat (Mar 4, 2018)

The factory trigger is the worst of any gun I've ever owned.  I put in a Timney and the difference was unbelievable.


----------



## Jester896 (Mar 4, 2018)

plumber_1969 said:


> I ordered the overmolded full bed block in the sniper greenish color. If I’m not happy it will get returned and try to come up with plan B. I’ve been told by the company it weights 3 pounds and I’m fine with that. If it is flimsy or tacky feeling to me it will be the deciding factor for me. I’ve done a bunch of reading and research and the full bed block sounded like what I am looking for. I will post up some before and after pictures.



is it a L/A or S/A?


----------



## plumber_1969 (Mar 5, 2018)

L/a


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Mar 17, 2018)

I have a Hogue Overmolded stock on one of my Ruger 10/22 rifles.
I like it a lot. It's noticeably steadier to hold, either from the bench or shooting offhand.  It feels better.

I would prefer that it be slimmer, though.  I like skinny stocks. I'm not a combat Marine and I don't anticipate butt-stroking some enemy soldier, nor will I be using my rifle as a spear with a bayonet on the end, so I think that my rifles can have slimmer wooden (or synthetic) stocks than standard ones, which are patterned off what the military uses.


----------



## plumber_1969 (Mar 20, 2018)

I've got the stock installed and it looks and feels great. It is not light but that isn't too concerning for me as it is only once a year that I will make an elk hunt out west, if drawn, and I'd rather bow hunt but this will certainly be easier for my wife. I will try to post up some decent pictures. It needs to go to the gunsmith for the trigger and cerakote.


----------



## mguthrie (May 5, 2018)

I bought my son an m77 10 years ago with a hogue stock already on it. He loves it. Hope you do to


----------

